# wife depression no sex dating sites



## confused700 (Jan 8, 2012)

wife suffers from depression.caught her on a dating site chatting to other men,in a sexual way.i confronted her about it and she said it was cheap enterment for her.the stuff see said she never said it to me .i asked her to stop,she said she did but i don't believe her.i am thinking of looking else where for my self to fulfill my needs,but i love her and don't what to hurt her like she did to me!!!i belive she is happier when i am away from home.confused on which way to go?


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Are you normally away from home on a regular basis?
Do you two have sex regularly?
Maybe you can sign up for the same site and role play like you are someone else and see if the excitement begins. Do you love her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking elsewhere is a cowards move.

Get your wife help, get counseling, fight for your marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Your wife is trying to self medicate herself in a most destructive way. You have to 2 choices:

1. Insist that she get treated for her depression otherwise you end the marriage (and mean it).

2. Do nothing and suffer in silence.

The choice is yours. Choose wisely.


----------



## marty39 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cogo123 said:


> Are you normally away from home on a regular basis?
> Do you two have sex regularly?
> Maybe you can sign up for the same site and role play like you are someone else and see if the excitement begins. Do you love her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


actually this sounds to me as best idea, to see inside what bothers her...


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

confused700 said:


> wife suffers from depression.caught her on a dating site chatting to other men,in a sexual way.i confronted her about it and she said it was cheap enterment for her.the stuff see said she never said it to me .i asked her to stop,she said she did but i don't believe her.i am thinking of looking else where for my self to fulfill my needs,but i love her and don't what to hurt her like she did to me!!!i belive she is happier when i am away from home.confused on which way to go?


If quitting on your wife and marriage is what you plan on doing, be a man and divorce your wife. File, serve, move out and then have your fun.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

calif_hope said:


> Looking elsewhere is a cowards move.
> 
> Get your wife help, get counseling, fight for your marriage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. This is rug sweeping the situation and you will make it worse with your revenge plan. 

Your marriage is doomed if you don't take action to fix this. If you love your wife you won't cheat on her. Same goes for your wife.

There are ways to find out if she's stopped or not. Look through her computer or put software on there that tracks every keystroke. Get help through a good marriage counselor.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Zombie thread


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Keep in mind this is an 18 month old thread, and the OP started three identical threads then never posted again...

C


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

*The Walking Thread!*


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Cheap entertainment is playing Mario Brothers not talking dirty to other men on some dating site. I know you don't want to hurt her, but wouldn't it be nice if she would do the same thing for you? 
Maybe what you should do is get on some site where you can talk dirty to a female, leave it on your computer in plain sight so see can see it, and she what her reaction is. I know it sound childish but what's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------

